# Aggressive female dalmatian molly



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello. We lost our male dalmatian molly over the weekend. Not sure why, as there is no change in tank conditions. Now, one female dalmatian molly (who just delivered lots of babies on Monday) is very aggressive towards the other female dalmatian molly (who will be ready to deliver babies next week). Any idea why this has happened? The three of them have been together since about February. Thanks!


----------



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your fish. How old was the male molly? From what I've read they live about 3-5 years. I don't know why the female would get aggressive. Are you feeding enough for both of them?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

My mollies have never been agressive, they are very chill. But possibly the female is trying to protect the fry, that would be the only thing I could think of.


----------

